# Nandrolone for beginner (knee injury)



## digiman_uk (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I'm a complete newbie to any kind of anabolic steroid. I'm 25 and weigh around 80 kg (5ft10). I had a knee injury where I tore part of my knee cartilage and damaged my ACL. To get back into fitness, I recently purchased Deca Durabolin in the hope that it will give me the boost to loose pounds and shred off the fat that I have put on in the last year or so. I am planning to take approx 2ml a week for 5 weeks

I am training every day. I do cycling, jogging, circuit training etc. My aim is to lose fat around the waist and belly. 

Is nandrolone a good one for me especially considering im recovering from a knee injury? 

Thanks!!

Your advice & help is appreciated.


----------



## digiman_uk (Nov 3, 2008)

P.S. I don't really want to get more involved with anabolic steroids. I was kind of persuaded by a friend to purchase this deca. 

Any kind of advice/tips on how I should use this? A diet or nutrition plan? 

Many Thanks.


----------



## Watchful (Nov 3, 2008)

There are certainly those more knowledgeable than me on this board, but two points for you:

1) Taking nandrolone by itself is a bad idea.  The first injection will completely shut down your natural testosterone production.  You must stack Deca with test.  So I wouldn't use it until you acquire some test.

2) You said you only plan to use it for 5 weeks.  That will be next to useless.  The effects of Deca don't kick in until the 3rd week or later.  Deca is best used for long cycles (12 plus weeks).

If you want a really mild cycle that is recovery oriented, get enough test and Deca to do this cycle:

Test, 200mg each week for 14-15 weeks 

Deca, 200mg each for week for 12 weeks.

You run the test for two to three weeks longer because Deca is so harsh on your endogenous levels (maybe even run it for a month longer).

And you will need a serious PCT program.  I don't know as much about that, so ask others what is needed.

Hope this helps.

Watchful


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 3, 2008)

digiman_uk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm a complete newbie to any kind of anabolic steroid. I'm 25 and weigh around 80 kg (5ft10). I had a knee injury where I tore part of my knee cartilage and damaged my ACL. To get back into fitness, I recently purchased Deca Durabolin in the hope that it will give me the boost to loose pounds and shred off the fat that I have put on in the last year or so. I am planning to take approx 2ml a week for 5 weeks
> 
> ...




I am really glad you have wrote on this forum before trying because your proposed cycle is shocking. As Watchful writes it will shut you down instantly. It has to be taken with test and for it to be effective your looking at atleast 12 weeks. Moreover, deca isn't really for cutting and is more a compliment compound for a bulking cycle. It carries some water weight.

Most importantly YOU DON'T NEED ANY AAS. Your not even big at 80kg. I imagine you probably just have abit of fat all over but mainly on your stomach area. All you need is a good diet plan and educated effort in the gym. The key is educated effort and diet manipulation. I imagine you will be close to reaching your goals in 6 weeks of solid diet and training. I have been the gym none stop for years but had my first break (2months) recently but haven't looked this ripped in ages. No stomach exercises etc etc just high protein, complex carbs and essential fats. Diet is the key to cutting or bulking. But of course you need to be in the gym doing your cardio and lifting lower weight with higher reps to assist matters.

Just be disciplined and put effort into your diet instead of thinking AAS will be like a short cut. It won't take long. Plus if your having trouble 2 months after your diet and want a extra kick try something like clenbuterol. In a few months we can set you up with a good clen regime to help you lose the fat. That will make you feel hot (effects your nervous system) etc but it won't effect your hormones.

I am not a fan at all of oral only cycles but they do have their place. So other compound to look at is anavar. That will effect your hormones alittle but the effect will be minimal. It is a fairly light oral so not too toxic on your liver and a 8 week program of that should work wonders. 

I only mentioned those 2 compounds just to give you an indication of the right place to look in the future. Plus just incase you have to try something (many are like that even after many advising not to). If you must do somethign I would rather yo do something your not gonna regret and that actually should help. I can tell you don't want to get into the world of AAS by your wording. So thats why I am not gonna rec a proper cutting cycle cos frankly it is not needed and you will only regret it after you crash (after cycle). 

Watchful gave really good advice but I don't think you need to be on test at all. Doesn't matter how low the dose if your on it a long time you will take ages to recover properly. And for sometime who doesn't really need it or want to enter this world your 100% best leaving it alone).

You just need to put effort into your diet. My best advice would be to not look at it like a diet but a lifestyle change. Still have many of the things you like etc. Too many people do crash diets and they are unhealthy and not sustainable. Just get a well balanced diet and make it your routine for the entire future. Your best eating many smaller meals (7 or so) per day so that will speed up your metobolic rate. Look in the natural section on this site and that will include lots of good info. Don't search the net for radical diets etc. Search the BB forums for natural sections and for diet plans. There are some on this site. That include types of food to eat and how often etc etc. 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## digiman_uk (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys, really appreciate it. 

So you think I should ditch this bottle of deca? 

A friend of mine told me it would boost up my performance and help me recover quicker. Also the guy who sold it to me said it was fine to take 600mg a week and that it was very mild (with minimal side effects). 

I havn't taken it yet, im being very cautious and a little nervous to be honest coz i've never done anything like this before. I just feel a bit down at the moment because i'm out of shape and sometimes laziness takes over at the gym and my joints start hurting. I thought that deca would give me the edge back and help me get back into shape quicker...

is this a total no go? I'm very surprised that the guy sold it to me in that case...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 4, 2008)

digiman_uk said:


> thanks for the replies guys, really appreciate it.
> 
> So you think I should ditch this bottle of deca?
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention I don't know what your friend is thinking about. And the person who sold it... there really are so many fools about and they are the ones that give this industry such a bad name.

The most an advanced user would probably use of deca is 600mg per week (excluding certain people). I wouldn't go above 400mg cos you don't need anymore and because of its side effects (and I am far from cautious). A dose of 300-400mg is what most users would be looking at (with test of course).

It annoys me when people do things like rec 600mg deca alone to a complete newbie. They really do deserve a slap because the extreme of it is literally ruining peoples lives. That does sounds extreme but I just mean causing depression and low self-esteem etc. Cos for most newbies if they took what he suggested for say 10 weeks I can guarantee most would crash hard and not be able to get a hard on etc etc. It would physically effect your mood and energy levels (after cycle) and that physical problem could turn into a long term mental one. And for someone who is totally unaware of steroid properites/side effects that can be hard to deal with. 

Please stay away from the deca. It sounds like you just need to improve your motivation levels. Your after a magic pill and AAS isn't one. Some people just don't have the will power. Getting back into the gym is always the hardest part. The first few weeks are always hard but you just gonna keep positive and have clear goals. For your target all you need is willpower, good diet and effective training. It's quite simple you just need to have the rigth frame of mind to attain your goals. 

In regards to your injury well you can work around that. That doesn't effect your diet. You just have to modify your training and of course not let it effect your will power. But you don't wanna be taking anything to take away the pain cos it will just come back 5 times worst if you overtrain the injured part.

I am not even rec a cycle cos you don't need any whatsoever. It's all about diet. Effective diet wil also give you the energy levels for your workouts and recovery. Plus having a cup of coffee before training is old school but just a simple way of giving you an extra boost in the gym. You dont need fancy products you just need educated effort.

If you must take something look into clenbuterol but be careful with it.


----------



## Watchful (Nov 4, 2008)

To add to what the poster above me said,

Please note too that Deca is one of the most faked--if not the most faked--AAS out there.  If your "friend" was so eager to sell it to you, it may be because he just wanted to unload some basement drugs into your hands.

Something to think about.

Watchful


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 5, 2008)

digiman_uk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm a complete newbie to any kind of anabolic steroid. I'm 25 and weigh around 80 kg (5ft10). I had a knee injury where I tore part of my knee cartilage and damaged my ACL. To get back into fitness, I recently purchased Deca Durabolin in the hope that it will give me the boost to loose pounds and shred off the fat that I have put on in the last year or so. I am planning to take approx 2ml a week for 5 weeks
> 
> ...



I would focus your training on weight lifting,,,and do cardio a few times per wk. ADD some testosterone with your DECA,,,you will look better,,feel better,,and make overall better gains.


----------



## digiman_uk (Nov 5, 2008)

Watchful said:


> To add to what the poster above me said,
> 
> Please note too that Deca is one of the most faked--if not the most faked--AAS out there.  If your "friend" was so eager to sell it to you, it may be because he just wanted to unload some basement drugs into your hands.
> 
> ...




Thanks for warning watchful, but I do trust the guy and he has sold that stuff to a few other people that I know so I dont think thats an issue but I appreciate you warning me 

Whats the best test to take with deca, and can I buy the test in pill form instead? 

What would be the best cycle for me?


----------



## Watchful (Nov 5, 2008)

digiman_uk said:


> Thanks for warning watchful, but I do trust the guy and he has sold that stuff to a few other people that I know so I dont think thats an issue but I appreciate you warning me
> 
> Whats the best test to take with deca, and can I buy the test in pill form instead?
> 
> What would be the best cycle for me?



Get rid of the Deca.  Do not use it.  Do not use any AAS.

Get your training and diet in order, come back in 6 months, and let us know how you are doing.  We can make better recommendations after we get an idea of your work ethic.  Gear does nothing for people without work ethic.

Watchful


----------



## digiman_uk (Nov 6, 2008)

Watchful said:


> Get rid of the Deca.  Do not use it.  Do not use any AAS.
> 
> Get your training and diet in order, come back in 6 months, and let us know how you are doing.  We can make better recommendations after we get an idea of your work ethic.  Gear does nothing for people without work ethic.
> 
> Watchful



Hi, 

I am an active guy so i'll always be doing something every day. I'll do the work, i'll put extra effort in.


----------

